# Grandorf



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I heard from many overseas toy dog lovers that this food is the best. It is made in France but some how I never saw it in USA, even did research and couldn't find. Does any one know anything about it?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I've never seen it. I wonder how expensive shipping would be to order it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I've never seen it. I wonder how expensive shipping would be to order it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


me too, looks like canine caviar is very similar to it, but I am afraid to use any food after my bad experience. I feel that i want t switch my babies to more expensive and trustful food , prefer to feed them all their life with puppy type but really afraid and don't know which to choose. I clearly understand that Grandorf made 60% of meat, which is important for dogs


----------



## wishbone (May 4, 2010)

Looks very high quality food. But is that Russian words at the bottom of that image?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wishbone said:


> Looks very high quality food. But is that Russian words at the bottom of that image?


Seems to be. I did a quick search and the only sites relating to this are in Russian. It might be a very good food but it's not available here and I didn't find anything available about it online in English.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

wishbone said:


> Looks very high quality food. But is that Russian words at the bottom of that image?





maggieh said:


> Seems to be. I did a quick search and the only sites relating to this are in Russian. It might be a very good food but it's not available here and I didn't find anything available about it online in English.


yep, on the bottom it says that it is high quality dog food. Actually it is made in France, according to Russian sites. I keep searching if I can find any English information . I want to find something , what is made from 60% of meat and organic. The frozen food which you should add water is not just expensive, it also doesn't give me best safe feelings, like i said before I had bad experience and now afraid of any dog food.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

on another website I found that it was made in Spain , Grandorf line Gama Prof


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I found this company in Belgium Home | United Petfood Producers and 
Private Label Trader | UNITED PETFOOD PRODUCERS N.V. - Tailor Made Petfood Solutions
here is translation from russian 
The main purpose of Grandorf: healthy pet - a happy owner!
To achieve this, we have made ​​every effort and are pleased to offer you a quality, wholesome food for your pets.
Manufacturer: United Petfood Producers NV (Belgium)








60% of meat
hypoallergenic ingredients 
natural antioxidants 
balanced Omega 6 and Omega 3
complex of "chondroprotectors" that is what prevent bones decease 
vitamins and minerals
low dosage

Dehydrated lamb meat, dehydrated turkey meat, whole grain white rice, fresh lamb, fresh turkey meat, turkey fat, chicory extract (a natural source of FOS and inulin), flour, locust bean gum, dried apples, dried Antarctic Krill (natural source of EPA and DHA), Brewer's yeast (a natural source of MOS), Taurine, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MCM, (methylsulfonylmethane), Cranberry, Yucca schidigera, complex of natural antioxidants (rosemary extract, grapefruit, oranges, turmeric and Syzygium). Saved in vitamin C, rosemary and a mixture of natural tocopherols (source of natural vitamin E).

Metabolic energy is: 4,270 kcal / kg


----------

